# traveling with unrelated minor



## jules40 (May 22, 2010)

My family and I will be going to St. Thomas next month and we are bringing my son's 15 year old friend along with us. :whoopie: I know we need some sort of consent form signed by his parents. Does anyone know of any websites that have standard forms with all the required information already specified?
He has already applied for a passport card for the trip.

I'm already really stressing over taking someone else's child with us and I want to make sure I have everything in order before we go. I'm so afraid I'm going to forget something.
Thank you
Julie


----------



## Kay H (May 22, 2010)

Make sure you take a signed letter from the parents giving permission for medical treatment if necessary.


----------



## Dori (May 22, 2010)

I have also heard it is a good idea to have it notarized. Our DD has travelled alone with our grandbaby several times. The first time was flying home to Toronto from Orlando. SIL hhad flown home the week before due to work obligations. The second time, she and grandbaby did an AI to Mexico with various aunties.

Yesterday, she and GB were flying down to Nicaragua to meet SIL's family for the first time, (his mom and dad live here in Toronto, but are there now). SIL could not take time off work, so it was just the two of them.

At customs, DD was pulled aside and grilled extensively, as they wanted to know where the father was, why wasn't he with them, etc., etc.. It was very frightening for her and they were quite intimidating. 

It is always a good idea to have documentation, as the customs/immigration officers are trying to stop problems with child kidnappings, particularly involving parents seeking custody.

Dori


----------



## BevL (May 22, 2010)

Definitely have it notarized for out of country travel.  

Here's a link to a sample letter on the Canadian government website you can modify as required.


http://www.voyage.gc.ca/preparation_information/documents/consent_letter-en.doc

Bev


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 22, 2010)

Important Documents for Traveling with Children - by Ed Perkins from SmarterTravel.com

This article is a few years old but the advice still pertains.

Also, here's another good article - Authorization Minor Travel
In some circumstances you may need a Death Certificate. If you call the consulate of your destination for advice, remember to tell them how you are entering the country: by air or land. It may make a difference.

Relax and have a good trip.

Richard


----------



## pedro47 (May 23, 2010)

Please make sure they had a current picture ID (school,state or government issue).  The best one is a driver license because it has a photo of the person and the birthday date on the document.


----------



## Keitht (May 23, 2010)

pedro47 said:


> Please make sure they had a current picture ID .  The best one is a driver license because it has a photo of the person and the birthday date on the document.



Can a 15 year old drive in the USA??  I only ask because minimum age in the UK is 16.


----------



## pedro47 (May 23, 2010)

A 15 years old can keep a valid ID card from the Division of Motor Vehicle.

Just like a person who is 40 with no driving license.


----------



## Talent312 (May 23, 2010)

Keitht said:


> Can a 15 year old drive in the USA?  I only ask because minimum age in the UK is 16.



Maybe. Likely a "restricted" DL. It depends on the state issuing the license.
_From Wikipedia_... In states, the minimum age to obtain a driver's license varies from 14 years - 3 months in South Dakota to as high as 17 in New Jersey. In most states, graduated licensing provisions apply to teenage drivers. These licenses may require that a licensed adult be present, limit passengers, or impose a driving curfew.

However, the best ID is not a DL. It is a passport, which a 15 year old can obtain.


----------



## deedman (May 23, 2010)

off topic, but just curious as to what resort you are visiting in St. Thomas.  I've been to kitts, but never to thomas.


----------



## Pat H (May 23, 2010)

Since St. Thomas is still part of the US, you don't have to worry about customs and immigration. Like previous posters said get a letter signed by the parents stating that you have permission to take Johnny with you AND that you have permission to make any and all medical decisions. Make sure he brings his medical insurance card with him. You may not even need to show it at the airport since he could be flying alone at that age.


----------



## jules40 (May 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the replies. I'm going to get a notorized letter signed by the parents stating we have permission to take the kid with us and to get medical treatment if needed. He's also applied for a passport card.
Deedman, we are going to be staying at Marriott's Frenchman's Cove. :whoopie:  Can't wait
Julie


----------



## Talent312 (May 23, 2010)

jules40 said:


> ...He's also applied for a passport card.



A passport card is certainly less expensive than a passport book, but its utility is significantly less. For anyone (even a kid) who might someday like to travel beyond our neck of the woods, the additional expense of a passport book is worth it. Even at $100, for $10/year you get a license to travel the globe.


----------



## jules40 (May 23, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> A passport card is certainly less expensive than a passport book, but its utility is significantly less. For anyone (even a kid) who might someday like to travel beyond our neck of the woods, the additional expense of a passport book is worth it. Even at $100, for $10/year you get a license to travel the globe.



I agree, but that was his parents' decision.


----------



## Mel (May 24, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> A passport card is certainly less expensive than a passport book, but its utility is significantly less. For anyone (even a kid) who might someday like to travel beyond our neck of the woods, the additional expense of a passport book is worth it. Even at $100, for $10/year you get a license to travel the globe.


In this case, it is $35 for a passport card for a minor. Assuming the cards espire the same time as the book, it is only good for 5 years.  If he later wants to travel farther afield, he can get an adult passport next year, lasting 10 years for $100.

A passport book for a child would cost $85, and only be good for 5 years.  In this case, I think the card makes good sense.  I wouldn't spend the extra $50 for a child not travelling with family, who might not even use the card again, let alone a passport book, in the next 5 years (note my kids do have regular passports, and have all had them since they were infants, but they also has use for them).


----------



## jules40 (May 24, 2010)

Mel said:


> In this case, it is $35 for a passport card for a minor. Assuming the cards espire the same time as the book, it is only good for 5 years.  If he later wants to travel farther afield, he can get an adult passport next year, lasting 10 years for $100.
> 
> A passport book for a child would cost $85, and only be good for 5 years.  In this case, I think the card makes good sense.  I wouldn't spend the extra $50 for a child not travelling with family, who might not even use the card again, let alone a passport book, in the next 5 years (note my kids do have regular passports, and have all had them since they were infants, but they also has use for them).



Mel, I think that was his parents line of thinking. Also, I believe they do not have a lot of money right now. His parents are divorced and both are in job transitions so I don't think they have a lot of extra money. We are footing the bill for everything but the passport card and all (or half _if _they can pay half) of the air fare.


----------



## LittleMiss (Jun 6, 2010)

This sounds kind of silly, but...Make sure the child knows how to answer all questions correctly. My daughter's friend was traveling with us and it just caused a minor setback. Her family had JUST moved into a new home so when security asked her what her address was, she messed up and said the old address. So of course a big red flag was waved! I guess I was glad that security was being picky, but it did hold us up for a while.


----------



## LLW (Jun 6, 2010)

Dori said:


> I have also heard it is a good idea to have it notarized. Our DD has travelled alone with our grandbaby several times. The first time was flying home to Toronto from Orlando. SIL hhad flown home the week before due to work obligations. The second time, she and grandbaby did an AI to Mexico with various aunties.
> 
> Yesterday, she and GB were flying down to Nicaragua to meet SIL's family for the first time, (his mom and dad live here in Toronto, but are there now). SIL could not take time off work, so it was just the two of them.
> 
> ...



I have heard that when a parent travels alone with a child, without the other parent, it would be a good idea to bring a notraized letter of permission from the other parent, together with a birth certificate showing the parents' names. It can prevent stress caused by cautious border agents.


----------

